# collie lies down



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

whenever i take my collie out for walks on the lead as soon as she sees another dog she lies down. Front and back paws are out straight and she sometimes even lies on her side. When she is able to greet the dog or they have gone past she is back on her legs again. Any suggestions to stop her doing this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

It's normal Collie behaviour.
If you watch them herding sheep, they quite often do this 
It may stop as she gets older, but for you to try and stop it would be difficult, you will be trying to undo centuries of breeding


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Bailey does this too... and he's a Labrador.
He's friendly with dogs though.
From researching body language, it said it is a way of saying, "I am no harm to you." therefore allowing the other dog to approach. I can't be 100% though, just something I read.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> Bailey does this too... and he's a Labrador.
> He's friendly with dogs though.
> From researching body language, it said it is a way of saying, "I am no harm to you." therefore allowing the other dog to approach. I can't be 100% though, just something I read.


I was just about to come and say it's not only collies that do it. My collie does this and although the behaviour may be to do with his breed- he is good with other dogs and has done the down behaviour since a puppy- when the other dogs see him go down they approach- so with him I see it as a "I'm no harm" message/manners type behaviour like EmzieAngel mentioned. 
My friend's lab does it also.

On the other hand not all collies do it, my friends collie definately doesn't do it as she is quite strong willed bless her


----------



## Jacinth (May 9, 2009)

Deb

My 20 week old Collie does this too and I agree with everyone that it's a 'I mean no harm' pose. The dogs seem to leave him alone when he does this. He's only just started doing this though and I think it's because he's now lost his puppy licence and has to let them know he means no harm.


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

In my experience it's a very common behaviour for collies and retrievers. I have a collie cross and he's tried doing it sometimes, but I don't let him and now he knows that he's not allowed. I really hate to meet dogs that lies down as well, since they almost always lunges at my dog when we come closer. It doesn't matter to me or my dog that they are friendly and just want to play. I don't think that it's a signal to show that they are friendly. Colies doesn't do it to show the sheep that they are friendly while herding, but rather to make the sheep uncomfortable enough to move in the opposite direction. When dogs lie down when they see other dogs they often also stare at them, which often makes the meeting dog feel uncomfortable or might even aggravate it, since staring is percieved as a threat by other dogs (however, it doesn't mean that the dog who lies down IS aggressive). 

In my opinion the best way to stop the dog from doing this is to keep walking. Ignore the dog, don't talk to encourage it to walk. Just pretend that you didn't even notice that the dog has stopped walking. The first times you may have to drag your dog on the ground, but they soon figures out that it's a lot more comfortable to walk on their own.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

My Bull mix does this (only occasionally), however i was told this is a submissive gesture, and it's your dog "reading" the other dog, and acting as they see appropriate to that dog.

Personally if the above is true, i see it as a positive thing! But having had two family collies as well in the past, this was also how they began rounding up cars/people etc etc! Collies are funny dogs


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Vicki said:


> In my experience it's a very common behaviour for collies and retrievers. I have a collie cross and he's tried doing it sometimes, but I don't let him and now he knows that he's not allowed. I really hate to meet dogs that lies down as well, since they almost always lunges at my dog when we come closer. It doesn't matter to me or my dog that they are friendly and just want to play. I don't think that it's a signal to show that they are friendly.Colies doesn't do it to show the sheep that they are friendly while herding, but rather to make the sheep uncomfortable enough to move in the opposite direction. When dogs lie down when they see other dogs they often also stare at them, which often makes the meeting dog feel uncomfortable or might even aggravate it, since staring is percieved as a threat by other dogs (however, it doesn't mean that the dog who lies down IS aggressive).
> 
> In my opinion the best way to stop the dog from doing this is to keep walking. Ignore the dog, don't talk to encourage it to walk. Just pretend that you didn't even notice that the dog has stopped walking. The first times you may have to drag your dog on the ground, but they soon figures out that it's a lot more comfortable to walk on their own.


I don't think the lying down is necesarily a bad thing? And I've found that all of the dogs that have downed when they've seen another dog certainly haven't then lunged at the other dog  or tried to play . I know with my own dog and friends' dogs that they will either stay in a down while the other dog sniffs them or when they see the dog approaching they will stand up and make polite introductions, sniffing etc before any type of play behaviour. 


> Colies doesn't do it to show the sheep that they are friendly while herding, but rather to make the sheep uncomfortable enough to move in the opposite direction.


I think it's also worth bearing in mind that the dog will definately know the difference between another dog and a sheep. True some collies with a very high working drive may try to herd in play but certainly not all and many will have learnt from other dogs that overly rough play isn't acceptable!



> stare at them, which often makes the meeting dog feel uncomfortable or might even aggravate it, since staring is percieved as a threat by other dogs (however, it doesn't mean that the dog who lies down IS aggressive).


Very true. Often dogs will stare at eachother when approaching eachother but it doesn't necesarily mean there are going to be problems or that a dog (say a collie) that stares is an aggressive one- it may be a behaviour which is common for the breed. I think a good watch me command is good here- that way if you ask the other dog owner if the other dog is or isn't good with others you can keep your dog's attention. Just as you would recall your dog away in an offlead situation.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Vicki said:


> In my experience it's a very common behaviour for collies and retrievers. ...... I don't think that it's a signal to show that they are friendly. Colies doesn't do it to show the sheep that they are friendly while herding, but rather to make the sheep uncomfortable enough to move in the opposite direction. When dogs lie down when they see other dogs they often also stare at them, which often makes the meeting dog feel uncomfortable or might even aggravate it, since staring is percieved as a threat by other dogs (however, it doesn't mean that the dog who lies down IS aggressive).


Collies lie down when they are anticipating something will happen. It can be submissive behaviour, or it can make the other dog uncomfortable. You can see which it is by looking at how your dog is making eye contact with the approaching dog. If your dog looks away, rolls over, take it as submission. It's accompanied by a stare, it can be taken as aggression by the other dog, even though your dog does not intend to get into a fight.

To stop it? Keep your dog's attention on you, keep walking or stop and get your dog to do something for you - sit, pick up a ball or something.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

A lot of the time when Bailey does it, he does want to play.
I have dragged him up off the floor many times and just walked on as he just gets really excited seeing another dog.

But... it can irritate me quite a bit, cos some people with dogs, do take it as aggression. I can count many times that people with dogs have avoided me because Bailey has lay down. He's swiftly growing out of it though because I keep walking on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> A lot of the time when Bailey does it, he does want to play.
> I have dragged him up off the floor many times and just walked on as he just gets really excited seeing another dog.
> 
> But... it can irritate me quite a bit, cos some people with dogs, do take it as aggression. I can count many times that people with dogs have avoided me because Bailey has lay down. He's swiftly growing out of it though because I keep walking on.


I think the problem is, that most Collies that do this, do suddenly jump at the approaching dog. It may be in play but the other dog can be very unnerved by it. I know that I avoid all dogs that do this, because they are usually the rough and tumble type when playing


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Sometimes Cassie lies down on her side and does not look at the approaching dog and other times she 'commando' crawls towards them!!!!She has never shown any aggression towards the other dogs but it is irritating to have to stop all the time!! But i saw a one-to-one training about another couple of issues and now keep her a a short leash which has prevented her from doing it so problem solved for now. Thanks.


----------



## Craig2d (Oct 26, 2013)

My collie (milo) does this most of the time, but only when he sees big dogs small ones dont seem to bother him.

I just try and stop him from lying down and try to keep on walking but its not always that easy especially when another dog off lead comes over and starts sniffing him (he doesnt like his bits being sniffed for some reason) so this doesnt help matters.

I have also noticed a lot of other dog owners tend to cross the road or avoid us when on a walk (maybe because he wears a halti due to pulling and a lot of people may think its a muzzle?? I dont know) but he is one of the softest dogs i know


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Two of my collies do the lie down thing too , the other one could care less about other dogs though if theres a toy around , he just ignores them


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Vicki said:


> In my experience it's a very common behaviour for collies and retrievers. I have a collie cross and he's tried doing it sometimes, but I don't let him and now he knows that he's not allowed. I really hate to meet dogs that lies down as well, since they almost always lunges at my dog when we come closer. It doesn't matter to me or my dog that they are friendly and just want to play. I don't think that it's a signal to show that they are friendly. Colies doesn't do it to show the sheep that they are friendly while herding, but rather to make the sheep uncomfortable enough to move in the opposite direction. When dogs lie down when they see other dogs they often also stare at them, which often makes the meeting dog feel uncomfortable or might even aggravate it, since staring is percieved as a threat by other dogs (however, it doesn't mean that the dog who lies down IS aggressive).
> 
> In my opinion the best way to stop the dog from doing this is to keep walking. Ignore the dog, don't talk to encourage it to walk. Just pretend that you didn't even notice that the dog has stopped walking. The first times you may have to drag your dog on the ground, but they soon figures out that it's a lot more comfortable to walk on their own.





Burrowzig said:


> Collies lie down when they are anticipating something will happen. It can be submissive behaviour, or it can make the other dog uncomfortable. You can see which it is by looking at how your dog is making eye contact with the approaching dog. If your dog looks away, rolls over, take it as submission. It's accompanied by a stare, it can be taken as aggression by the other dog, even though your dog does not intend to get into a fight.
> 
> To stop it? Keep your dog's attention on you, keep walking or stop and get your dog to do something for you - sit, pick up a ball or something.


Exactly dog communication has many fine levels.

I have mostly seen this behaviour as an indication to give the collie a wide birth as it usually proceeds a lunge. However you need to read eye position, ear position and how the dog looks before deciding.


----------

